# Juno singing the song of her people



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

(I didn't know where else to put this. It seems like a small achievement, but I had to learn to howl and it hurts my sinuses!)

Edit: it is more grumbling than singing.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Moo used to sing with me! Kind of a special thing to have between you and your dog, or seemed that way to me!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

NO FAIR.
Hans howled once in his life, and I wasn’t there to see it.
I tried every YouTube video there was, nothing.
Yay, Juno! 🥰


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Samson howls when he hears puppy noises in videos.He does the grumbly thing too


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

My late husband an I would get our GSD to howl and sing along with us! She definitely knew we were members of her pack! 🤣


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

I love when they howl! Beau howls at sirens and other dogs howling and it's the funniest sound. Teaching him to howl on command would be the best.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Well, she certainly got Duke's attention.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

She’s dead serious, too.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

So funny! Kias would howl with the train horn, but that was just about it.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

we are working on the howl on command LOL. 

@Sunflowers Juno is serious about everything


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

As soon as he heard it, Duke jumped up and put his nose on the computer and barked. I guess Juno is his type...


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Lucky! Nads isn't much of a howler.


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

Anyone who wants their dogs to howl and sing and has not yet tried, try the Harmonica.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

AKD said:


> Anyone who wants their dogs to howl and sing and has not yet tried, try the Harmonica.


Hmm. It's worth a try. My last boy was a talker, singer, and grumbler. Loved that about him. Luca at almost 7 months never makes a peep (aside from occasional alert barking). 

Would you all assume that if he hasn't started making noise yet (other than using his squeaker toys) that he'll never be a talker or singer?


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

@Catrinka
No, I think it can be taught to some extent.

Juno is mostly a silent dog other than alert barking. She occasionally grumbles.
This "howling" took some time to develop. At first, I was just playing YouTube videos with howling. She cocked her head, that was it. Then I start to howl with the videos, that got her attention. Then she started barky grumbling, and then howling. So I just cultivated it. But she howls when I howl as long as I howl. So if I stop, she stops, too. I can't put a timeline on it, because it's been on and off training, but I started last year in the fall, maybe once a week or every two weeks.

I have not tried the harmonica.

PS She howls better with my housemate, he has a deeper howl.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Bear howls at sirens and Cion joins him. I think they sound terrible.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

JunoVonNarnia said:


> @Catrinka
> No, I think it can be taught to some extent.
> 
> Juno is mostly a silent dog other than alert barking. She occasionally grumbles.
> This "howling" took some time to develop.


Yeah, good luck to me with that. LOL.
It took a lot of effort to get him to growl on command. Not at all vocal, except for guarding the house, which he does with intensity.
I guess he thinks howling is beneath him 😂 given his serious and very scary border patrol lines.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

@Sunflowers 
Growling on command is pretty impressive. Uncle Hans is too dignified for shenanigans


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Great clip!

I am still trying to capture Rumo's howl at sirens, sigh. It's a long low wolfy howl, and he looks so earnest and it's very funny. But the minute we stand up and pay attention to him, he looks sheepish and then he stops! I think he feels embarassed about his loss of control. 

( We did manage to teach him to "Shake" on command though...very useful after rainy walks!)


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

The real howler of our extended pack is my daughter's female Springer Spaniel. She will just about do it on demand.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

@GSDchoice 
How do they manage the sheepish look? Lol


----------



## Puppy grandma (Nov 3, 2020)

JunoVonNarnia said:


> (I didn't know where else to put this. It seems like a small achievement, but I had to learn to howl and it hurts my sinuses!)
> 
> Edit: it is more grumbling than singing.


Adorable!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hope to meet Juno someday.
It’s impossible not to love, from afar, a dog who looks and behaves just like your own. ❤


----------



## pfeller (Sep 10, 2019)

JunoVonNarnia said:


> Edit: it is more grumbling than singing.


That is so cute. Got all three of my dogs to sit up and take notice. (they were all asleep) I even got kisses from the little princess. (the only girl and she knows she is pretty) 
Mine will just look at me when I woof at them. Maybe get some head tilts. If we howl for them, they get all excited. But they do not try to do it themselves. 

Impressive.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy howls when the town siren goes off as well as fire trucks and wolf howling. I love hearing him howl.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

JunoVonNarnia said:


> @GSDchoice
> How do they manage the sheepish look? Lol


Well, he'll be howling with his nose pointed to the sky and be into it.
It's a low deep sound like "Awooooo...."

Then if we come over to watch him and are smiling, etc then he will stop!
And he kind of looks away, and won't look us in the eye.
(Maybe he got corrected for howling in his Former Life?)

But I'm never fast enough device with to capture him on video!
Maybe with a telephoto zoom lens...and if I pretend to be looking at a book or something!


----------

